# Anyone recommend a plumber and tiler for bathroom refurn on Estepona



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

As per the title can anyone recommend a tiler and a plumber who can do a refurb on a small bathroom. It appears to be difficult to find someone who comes recommended and who is reasonably priced.

Any suggestions welcome

Cheers


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

toffeeboy said:


> As per the title can anyone recommend a tiler and a plumber who can do a refurb on a small bathroom. It appears to be difficult to find someone who comes recommended and who is reasonably priced.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome
> 
> Cheers


Hiya,

My father is a tiler that is recomended for 14 years along the Costa Del Sol, SNIP/


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, where on the CDS is he based?


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks, where on the CDS is he based?


He lives in Coin, covers the coast from torremolinos to marbella.


----------

